# Chuppy's New Iwagumi!!



## Chuppy (Aug 5, 2007)

here I go again!!

Got a new braceless tank.. 
60cmx30cmx36cm.. Ada style lol!

Soil: Amazonia set..

Planned Flora.. : Vivipara, HG, and HC!









Added 5 elements..








Added Powersand..








Soil! still got another bag to use if i want!








What do you think??

Comments on the rockscape a.s.a.p. please!
Once it is good enough.. I will add more soil for landscaping purposes..

I apologize for bad picture quality!

Drew


----------



## messy_da_legend (Feb 18, 2006)

Nice. I would use bigger rocks on the right hand side, as any foreground plant will swallow them up in no time

Tom


----------



## Chuppy (Aug 5, 2007)

Now??

Drew


----------



## messy_da_legend (Feb 18, 2006)

Much better!


----------



## windfish (Dec 5, 2007)

Cool rock placement!


----------



## EvolutionZ (Jul 26, 2007)

bro, nice rock arrangement.. add a background to the tank will certainly makes the whole scape nicer.. as the marble(or issit not?) background is rather disracting..


----------



## Chuppy (Aug 5, 2007)

Tip taken.. thanks.

Drew


----------



## Lars (Sep 13, 2008)

Hi,
looks like it will be a nice iwagumi tank!
Don`t you think vivipara will be a lil to big in this tank?
Good luck
Lars


----------



## Chuppy (Aug 5, 2007)

Rescaped it..

Drew


----------



## Chuppy (Aug 5, 2007)

Let the main stone get higher..

If this si good enough in the end of the day.. will layer with AMZ2 Powder haha

Drew


----------



## Chuppy (Aug 5, 2007)

Any recomendations for plant choices??

Im thinking HC and vivipara..

Drew


----------



## kiwik (Apr 3, 2007)

love the placement of the rocks! how do you keep AS from sliding down over time?


----------



## Chuppy (Aug 5, 2007)

By simply planting 

hah.. plants will root down and keep them in place... 
I used a good 2 bags of AS for this 20g tank alone..

Drew


----------



## zQ. (Dec 15, 2006)

IMO it will be much better if you remove the 2nd rock from left to right.


----------



## Chuppy (Aug 5, 2007)

Well sorta too late for any of that.. would do so in my next rescape..









Planted the vivipara and HC

Drew


----------



## Chuppy (Aug 5, 2007)

Growth is superb...
2 weeks into it and this is what i get.









but i find the vivipara messy.. thinking of replanting it.

Drew


----------



## messy_da_legend (Feb 18, 2006)

Wow that is good growth. I can see it turning into a great Iwagumi 

How about using a smaller Eleocharis species to make the transition from HC to vivipara?


----------



## Chuppy (Aug 5, 2007)

I already did.. my D.hg stock wasn't enough.. it is scarce.. if you look close enough there are some D.hg there..


----------



## Sunstar (Sep 17, 2008)

lovely growth. it pays to use a proper substraight. I haven't been able to get a decent substrate yet. 

So what are these nutirents you started with?


----------



## Chuppy (Aug 5, 2007)

Info::
used ADA Aquasoil both powder and normal.. (Amazonia II)
Layered with the 5 powders and Powersand Special S..(added extra clear super and bacter 100 to boost effect)

Filter: Tetra EX90

C02: 1 bubble per second.(seems to be overdosed refeering to the drop checker.. might lower it)

Liquid fertilizing system..
1st week.. Pumped 1 pump of brighty K initially... and 2 more pumps at a WC at the end of the week.(Excel too)

2nd week, Excel and brighty K every other day.. 

Slowly increasing to daily dosage and might introduce ADA Step 2.

Drew


----------



## Chuppy (Aug 5, 2007)

Its now only a pump each.. forgot to mention.. slowly increasing to MAximum 3 pumps of K and 2 pumps of excel.
Considering it is an iwagumi i don't need much in the system.
Drew


----------



## Chuppy (Aug 5, 2007)

Here's an update!!!

Tank will reach 2 weeks old tomorrow!!









Drew


----------



## Chuppy (Aug 5, 2007)

Added

6 Ottocincullus
9 Amano Shrimp

Drew


----------



## messy_da_legend (Feb 18, 2006)

Thats growing amazingly quickly! Give it another 3 weeks and you could have a full carpet!

Tom


----------



## Chuppy (Aug 5, 2007)

yes Tom,
I find this set-up.. incredibly fast comparing to my other set-ups ... 
Must be the lights.. (124watts at max.)

Drew


----------



## foofooree (Mar 11, 2007)

Thats great. Any chance of showing us how you made that surface skimmer?


----------



## Chuppy (Aug 5, 2007)

Hey Foo, :lol:
I didnt make that , unfortunately. 
I bought it from an LFS.. it is a nano surface skimmer.. I'm not too sure if you can find it in the states.. but in Asia you can... Will try to find an online picture/fact on it for you though..

Drew


----------



## Chuppy (Aug 5, 2007)

I notice the E.vivipara in the back is producing plantlets... any heads up on how to remove them??

Drew


----------



## Chuppy (Aug 5, 2007)

16 days!!!

Noticing the vivipara mess and some staghorn algae forming up...

Drew


----------



## foofooree (Mar 11, 2007)

It looks great though, none the less


----------



## kiwik (Apr 3, 2007)

the lights are nice and sleek. what brand is it?


----------



## jasonc (May 2, 2008)

Chuppy said:


> 16 days!!!
> 
> Noticing the vivipara mess and some staghorn algae forming up...
> 
> Drew


Nice Iwagumi, I am always like the simple design, but........not in my tank:smow:
Sometimes, I like to see more green, so didn't manage to setup Iwagumi at home.\\/
I have seen LFS selling the nano surface skimmer, I found it too white in color, didn't buy it because of that.


----------



## Chuppy (Aug 5, 2007)

kiwik said:


> the lights are nice and sleek. what brand is it?


Try looking up the brand DYmax... should be available in the states.

@@jason C
-wait a minute.. arent you from Penang too?

Yeah, not many people would attempt iwagumis... due to their over-simplicity and hardscape preference..

Thanks for the comments !

Drew


----------



## jasonc (May 2, 2008)

Chuppy said:


> @@jason C
> -wait a minute.. arent you from Penang too?


Yes, absolutely Penangite.


----------



## Chuppy (Aug 5, 2007)

jasonc said:


> Yes, absolutely Penangite.


Would be simpler if you commented in MAC haha... we can meet up sometimes you know..

Drew


----------



## jimsuy (Feb 19, 2008)

nice work... i like it...


----------



## gravy9 (Aug 28, 2008)

It is really beautiful. Starting to fill up the foreground. 

Ravi


----------



## Chuppy (Aug 5, 2007)

Thanks guys for your kind compliments!!

To date::

I cannot add amano shrimp since there is a trace of pesticides in the tank... therefore dead shrimps... and hair Algae! everywhere!

Added 3 SAE's... 6 Ottos.. 19 Ruby tetras.. and 10 White clouds... 

I hope i can get the algae under control a.s.a.p.

Advice needed and thanks.

Drew


----------



## foofooree (Mar 11, 2007)

Why are there pesticides in the tank? 
You can try treating the algae with h2o2


----------



## Bunbuku (Feb 10, 2008)

foofooree said:


> Why are there pesticides in the tank?
> You can try treating the algae with h2o2


Can you elaborate in the H2O2 treatment? Dose? Is is spot treatment or whole tank? Is is safe for inverts and fish?


----------



## foofooree (Mar 11, 2007)

It is safe from my experience. Spot treat, but not too much


----------



## foofooree (Mar 11, 2007)

It is pretty safe from my experience. Spot treat with a syringe, but don't use too much


----------



## Chuppy (Aug 5, 2007)

Wait a minute.. H202????

The pesticides came via bad vivipara batch... since farmers here want it to be snail free... and since they're grown emersed anyways... Pesticides away!!

Drew


----------



## volkracing99 (Oct 18, 2008)

chuppy.... how many bags of amazonia did you use for this tank?


----------



## Chuppy (Aug 5, 2007)

::UPDATE::

All was fine untill.. HAir algae! came along!!! all this started from browning vivipara leaves!Now the algae is infecting every possible spot!

And not being able to add amanos or cherries due to pesticides from the Vivipara Batch As well( A PITA if you ask me)

I also regret not being able to give this tank a 140% effort at its crucial initial month.. the worst is now over at least... time to snip and maintain..(im the type to learn by doing mistakes..)

On other news... > things are looking up on my shrimp, marine and arowana sector..

Specifics on what's going On:::
Hair algae is getting stuck between the roots of vivipara and HC.. Used brushed.. it pulled off some HC.. cleaned and replanted them..

Replanted Vivipara.. yes they are one heck of a high maintainence plant..

Several other species of plants grew from my HC patch... 3 types to be exact.. will take a pic for ID soon.(one of them is Ided as HM)

Added 10-1 Ruby Tetra(Thanks SLS!)

Added 3 SAE's .. not working!!!

Added more HG(thanks again SLS)

A pic of the scene after the battle









Hectic.. No?

Drew


----------



## Chuppy (Aug 5, 2007)

volkracing99 said:


> chuppy.... how many bags of amazonia did you use for this tank?


2 Bags of amazonia II
1/2 a bag of Amazonia II Powder
1 bag of powersand Special S


I know it's alot..
-all for a good slope for an iwagumi!
Drew


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

Chuppy,

What do you think of the Amazonia Powder? I thought it looked nice when it was dry, but as soon as I added water it all clumped up and a bunch floated around the tank. Did you have that same problem?

Good looking rockwork by the way.


----------



## Chuppy (Aug 5, 2007)

Phil Edwards said:


> Chuppy,
> 
> What do you think of the Amazonia Powder? I thought it looked nice when it was dry, but as soon as I added water it all clumped up and a bunch floated around the tank. Did you have that same problem?
> 
> Good looking rockwork by the way.


Thanks Phil,

About the Floating AS powder phenomenon.. there is a simple cure... Before adding water.. Use Sprinklers or spray bottles to totally wet the powder... (All around the tank) this would prevent "Floating powder"..

Then let the tank water sit for 2 hours or so... then only plant.. to totally avoid floating AS haha..

Drew


----------



## Blue_Dolphinvn (Nov 12, 2006)

I really like your Iwagumi layout, simple but effect.
Please tell me how to fight with the algaes?
thanks,


----------



## Chuppy (Aug 5, 2007)

HEY GUYS.
About time i updated this tank..

Eversince then.. I had geared up for IAPLC.. but i got bad results with this tank.. well, there's always next year!










IAPLC 2009 #1055

Still I am proud of my own tank!

Drew


----------



## fishaquatics (Aug 2, 2009)

What type of fish do you have in you aquascape? They look good!


----------



## lildark185 (Jul 7, 2006)

Awesome scape. What type of rock is that?


----------



## Chuppy (Aug 5, 2007)

Its called Ryuu stone from ADA around these parts.. Not sure of the true name...

@fishaquatics

Try looking up ember tetras or amandae..

Drew


----------



## din (May 23, 2005)

Superb aqua!
Congr.!


----------

